# Trolling?



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I have been marking deep bait schools and fish following them. Suspended off bottom. I am planning try to troll after them. Do you have any programs to share. I’ll be running 30 and 40 jet divers and spoons to start out. You would troll against current I suspect. Correct.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sometimes against, most times with current. Just have to see what they want, but most are targeting deep fish. Seem to be doing good with dipseys in the central basin.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I figure a dipsy would pull too hard against Ohio river currents.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried a spoon and a worm harness with a jet diver and nothing to show for it.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I use 3 oz sinkers “Carolina” below boards. You can troll either way and works well because downstream is deep, upstream is shallower. Big boards with a mast works best


----------

